# Whole Pig in a Lang 48 - QView



## mtlcafan79 (May 24, 2009)

Wonder no more, a whole oink fits quite well in a Lang 48 Patio. I asked for a ~45lb pig. I think it came in a little under that. I never weighed it myself, but it felt about right.








45 min in. I'm hoping it's done by noon. Started at midnight. The inside of the cavity is rubbed, and under the skin. Two ~6lb butts snuck in there too.


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2009)

Looks like a great start


----------



## dirtman775 (May 24, 2009)

WOW that awesome man


----------



## jamesb (May 24, 2009)

Looks like fun! Will be wanting finished pics too ya know!


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 24, 2009)

6AM update.


----------



## jamesb (May 24, 2009)

Very pretty piggy!


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 24, 2009)

I think it's time for a nap. Been up for over 24 hours at this point.

That's how you do ABT's without a toothpick. Just wrap them in an *entire* piece of bacon. lol... I've always done them that way.


----------



## rio_grande (May 24, 2009)

That is sexy,,,, I miss doing whole hogs,,, Might have to invite some folks over :)


----------



## sumosmoke (May 24, 2009)

I've yet to see a whole hog, still intact like that, on a Lang (on SMF). Love the pics and the color is amazing! What are you spritzing her with? 

Nice job, hope to see some pics of the finished products!


----------



## desertlites (May 24, 2009)

that is looking Real good.nice job


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 24, 2009)

Nice job...That looks great.


----------



## rivet (May 24, 2009)

That is one beautiful pig! What kind of wood are you using-if any? Appreciate the post, and now were dying to see the finished product


----------



## rickw (May 24, 2009)

Fantastic looking, can't wait for the finally pics.


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 24, 2009)

There's nothing on the outside of that swine except for hickory smoke. Straight hickory in the Lang. The butts are getting an apple juice/captain sprtiz. The beans and jalapenos are in the rusty ole charbroil with lump and some hickory splints thrown in.


----------



## pinkmeat (May 24, 2009)

I want to see how you get your meat off the pig? Sounds dumb, but I've heard of a pig picking and seen it done by reaching in and grabbing what you want.

Are the ribs still in it and good?


----------



## div (May 24, 2009)

Looks fabulous ... dreaming of a lang


----------



## rickw (May 24, 2009)

How long is that pig?


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 24, 2009)

Looks like right around 36" all tucked in the way it is.


----------



## rickw (May 24, 2009)

I ask because I would like to do one like this on my Horizon. If I get the head taken off I would be good to go, thanks.


----------



## carpetride (May 24, 2009)

That's a beautiful looking pig!


----------



## blacklab (May 24, 2009)

Great job!!! I really enjoy seeing whole hog smokes.


----------



## bigtrain74 (May 24, 2009)

You are one lucky S.O.B! Nice work!!!


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 25, 2009)

The skin came out a deep mahogany color as expected. The picture comes out a bit darker due to the bright reflection off the foil. Total cooking time was 16 hours as that was convenient to me and my guests. Lets just say the eyes, brains, cheeks, and tongue were enjoyed by a select few. More pics to follow tomorrow. I've been up for just over 39 hours at this point.  Nap time.


----------



## rivet (May 25, 2009)

You are the King Of Barbecue tonight!


----------



## creative rock (May 25, 2009)

A nap well deserved!
Select few? Who did the selecting? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One day hope to have the equipment large enough to do a whole pig, been many years since I have had whole smoked pig, delicious to say the least!
Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see more photos...
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## countrysmoked (May 25, 2009)

looks good enough to eat


----------



## meat magician (May 25, 2009)

Awesome, I would love to do a small pig some day! You definatly deserve a nap!


----------



## old poi dog (May 25, 2009)

Holy Smokes!!  U da Man!

Looking forward to the final pictures!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 25, 2009)

You are diffentely THE MAN. That looks amazing. I bet it will taste just as good as it looks. I wish I was closer I would have to crash that party.


----------



## rickw (May 25, 2009)




----------



## rivet (May 25, 2009)

You and me both, bud! Was looking at the 48's and 60's last week....whew! Wish I had that kind of cushion in my bank account to afford one. They are beautiful, though.......


----------



## bostonbbq (May 25, 2009)

For a home smoke, that is one of the most beautiful things I have ever laid eyes on!  If you don't mind me asking, how much did that pig run you a lb?


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 25, 2009)

It was just over $2/lb.  With that pig and 12 lb of butts I fed close to 40 people and my friends can really eat. I have a pound or two left over even. I'll go through my pics and post a few more in a bit.


----------



## kingudaroad (May 25, 2009)

Awesome!!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 26, 2009)

Better pic of the finished pig.







Lang 48 looking empty with the last of the second round of the ABT's and the pulled pig to stay warm. I made 60 ABT's and didn't eat a single one.







Vultures moving in for the kill. They literally cleaned house down to skin and bones. 

The finishing sauce off of here and a ketchup based sauce I made were a hit. The mustard sauce, not so much. I made the sauces at 4am Sunday morning. People thought I was nuts.

Of all the food I made I only had one sammich from the pulled pork at lunch. I had none of the beans or ABT's and maybe two bites from the pig. I dunno why, but that's just they way I am with all of the stuff I cook. I don't even want to eat the leftovers I have. It's all about seeing everyone else eating and being happy I guess.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 26, 2009)

That is just so great!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2009)

That's a party right there!  That pig looks awesome!  Now get some rest!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 26, 2009)

That was a great job!!


----------



## smokingscooby (May 26, 2009)

That was an awesome job with some great pics.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 26, 2009)

Hi mtlcafan79,

I know I've already posted, but I just keep finding myself coming back to this thread. That pig is just amazing!! 

Would you be willing, after some much needed bed rest, to post specifics about how to: prep the pig, temp you smoked at, how/where you take the internal temp, how you cut it to 'get to the meat' when it's done, etc.? 

I'm a noob and have never tried anything like this myself, but you have inspired me. My wife and I want to have a party this summer and this has definately got me thinking . . . humm. I just don't know if my skills are good enough to do a whole pig. If and/or when you have some time, I would LOVE a few more specifics about the process if you wouldn't mind passing on the info.

Again, a fantastic post!!!

Thanks,
Trout


----------



## grothe (May 26, 2009)

Awesome post and smoke!! Great job on the piggie!


----------



## gaga (May 26, 2009)

Seconded!   When you arise from your well-earned rest, give us the goods!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 26, 2009)

I completely understand how you feel on eating what you cook as I'm the same way. Will cook pound after pound of meat for co-workers and such, but will rarely eat my own food and rarely ever touch my leftovers (at least my own).

It's truely about enjoying others enjoy the effort and time you put into the food. The pics reflected a happy crowd!


----------



## thebodyman (May 26, 2009)

that is the coolest thing smoking a whole pig i cant wait til i can do that one day it looks really good


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 27, 2009)

To be honest this pig was probably one of the easiest things I've smoked. I spent more time and effort trying to locate a place to buy the pig than actually cooking the pig itself.

I didn't do much to prep the pig really. I cut the skin back as much as I could and applied some rub between the meat and skin and also applied some rub to the cavity. Next time I won't bother with any rub at all. You really couldn't taste it or notice it. It was all about the pig pickin' sauce really. People loved it. "I put that %*&# on everything!" I think I could hear someone say. Maybe on its back it would be different, I dunno.

The rest was like a whacked out mob hit. I broke the rib cage at the spine, seperated the shoulders, dislocated the hips, and sliced it's achilles tendons so the feet wouldn't curl up. I read that somewhere and it seemed to make sense. I ended up tucking everything in anyways so I don't think it mattered much. Next time I will just clean the insides and toss it right on the smoker. It cooks itself bascially. 

I put the pig head first towards the fire because someone else said that end needed more heat. In the end the hams are what needed more time. I let them come up to 176* I think it was and gave up. We were ready to eat. All but the very inner parts of the hams pulled. The tender loins came out quite tasty. The entire 16 hours I tried to keep things as close to 250* as possible. 

I just cut the skin from behind the head to the tail and then cut across both ends so it would open as two flaps. I never realized how tough the skin was gonna be. None of it was really that edible. Maybe I can fix that next time.

Believe it or not, I enjoyed the meat from the pulled pork more than the pig itself. There's no bark on the pig! Don't tell my guests though, they all went nuts over this. Next time it's $0.99/lb butts. I decided to cook a pig since Ben said you could cook one in there. I still have to send him an email with pics and a story. I'm sure it will be on his site eventually.

Smoker: $1,900
Pig: $100
Epic Party: Awesome

I'll do it again. I'm just not sure when.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info! Really appreciate it. Again, great post!

Best,
Trout


----------



## aquahead (Aug 19, 2013)

Any chance I can ask you to send me some pics?  Can't open on this forum, thx.  [email protected]


----------



## willham728 (Apr 3, 2014)

how long had the lang?


----------

